# samba cannot start from rc.conf



## johndk (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello all, and congratulations for this forum.

I installed samba35-3.5.11 on my FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE GENERIC amd64. I put in rc.conf:


```
samba_enable="YES"
```

When I look at the logs:


```
Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2010
[2011/10/12 11:50:50.200058,  0] libsmb/nmblib.c:839(send_udp)
  Packet send failed to 10.200.1.255(137) ERRNO=No route to host
[2011/10/12 11:50:50.200245,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:158(send_netbios_packet)
  send_netbios_packet: send_packet() to IP 10.200.1.255 port 137 failed
[2011/10/12 11:50:50.200371,  0] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:521(register_name)
  register_name: Failed to send packet trying to register name STORAGE<20>
[2011/10/12 11:50:50.200425,  0] libsmb/nmblib.c:839(send_udp)
  Packet send failed to 10.200.1.255(137) ERRNO=No route to host
[2011/10/12 11:50:50.200495,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:158(send_netbios_packet)
  send_netbios_packet: send_packet() to IP 10.200.1.255 port 137 failed
[2011/10/12 11:50:50.200529,  0] nmbd/nmbd_nameregister.c:521(register_name)
  register_name: Failed to send packet trying to register name STORAGE<03>
```

When I try *\\storage*  on explorer win 7 does not join to storage. When I try *\\IP x.x.x.x* it joins.

When I restart the samba with [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba restart[/cmd] then *\\storage* works! I have the problem only when I reboot my FreeBSD.

My smb.conf is:


```
[global]
	
netbios name = storage
server string = Storage Server
workgroup = office
security = user
bind interfaces only = true
interfaces = lo0, bce0
hosts deny = ALL
hosts allow = 10.200.1. 127.
name resolve order = wins lmhosts host bcast
keepalive = 300
level2 oplocks = True
lock directory = /var/run/samba/
dns proxy = no
read raw = yes
log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
max log size = 50
socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_SNDBUF=65536 SO_RCVBUF=65536
aio read size = 16384
aio write size = 16384	
min receivefile size = 131072
use sendfile = true
debug level = 1
os level = 20
domain master = no
wins support = no
local master = yes
```
I don't understand. Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

Show the rest of rc.conf.  Changing DHCP to SYNCDHCP in the ifconfig line might be enough.  Or you may have to use the something like this.


----------



## johndk (Dec 7, 2011)

wblock thanks for your reply. i have this situation on my box  ......waiting for the network to become usable. wtf.... im scare that this is a problem with broadcom drives [bce0]. we hope on FreeBSD 9.0 Release to fix it. thank you. SOLVED.


----------

